# pm-powersave, operation not permitted

## jimmij

Scanning through /var/log/pm-powersave I've found this error:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/laptop-mode false: success.
> 
> Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/pcie_aspm false:
> 
> /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/pcie_aspm: line 9: echo: write error: Operation not permitted

 

line 9 of pcie_aspm says:

```
echo default > /sys/module/pcie_aspm/parameters/policy
```

And indeed trying to modify this file manually is perfectly useless, even if I change permission to 777.

What is going on here?

----------

## jimmij

Nobody knows?

I've found many complaints on the net about this error, but not a single solution or explanation

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=680876&trim=no&boring=yes

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=122001

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/264945

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=128881&p=2

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

